# Blc Gladys Oumae 'Roy'AM/AOS



## etex (Nov 16, 2010)

First imageshack post. This lovely catt was received from Carter and Holmes in the spring of this year. It is very fragrant. Enjoy!!
http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/3725/1000185b.jpg


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2010)

Very rich yellow.


----------



## etex (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Dot!

Here's another pic.


----------



## bullsie (Nov 17, 2010)

Magnificent!!!! Its a color combo that every Cattleya grower has to have and Blc Gladys Oumae is one of my favorites.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 17, 2010)

Yum! That is gorgeous.

(I see you've mastered imageshack.  )


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2010)

Do you know what the cross is? Or what species are in the background? I like the stripes in the lip -- very cool.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 19, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Do you know what the cross is? Or what species are in the background? I like the stripes in the lip -- very cool.



Wow that is really a complex one: following back the 'golden' side you come to *Mrs. J. Leemann* = Rhyncholaelia digbyana x Cattleya dowiana (1902), and those are still quite visible IMO!!! Jean


----------



## etex (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments. And thanks Jean for the info- that's good to know! I googled and found cross was Golden Slippers x Waikiki Sunset, but did not go back any further.
This was a catt I received from Carter and Holmes Overgrown/Bench clearing special and I am very happy with this beauty. And she fills the room with a nice orchid scent! 
Looking at Carmelas and Hausermanns on the web,it looks like mine has more yellow in the lips. Curious about the big yellow stripe though-does environment cause this? It adds a little more individuality.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Wow that is really a complex one: following back the 'golden' side you come to *Mrs. J. Leemann* = Rhyncholaelia digbyana x Cattleya dowiana (1902), and those are still quite visible IMO!!! Jean


Thanks, Jean. I thought there was some dowiana in it.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 21, 2010)

:clap::clap: Nice Diane - a favorite color combo in catts + fragrance! :drool:


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2010)

etex said:


> Curious about the big yellow stripe though-does environment cause this? It adds a little more individuality.



You mean that big yellow mark on the lip on the flower on the right? Looks like a colour break that can sometimes be a virus. I hope not, though!


----------

